# Frank Kramer Professional Model P.K.S. - B.S.A. Pierce Special Board Track Racer



## Dweber (Dec 12, 2015)

Advertised for this bike around the world. Found less than seven miles from my house! Complete with BSA hubs & crank hanger, Major Taylor Stem, etc. Cost F.O.B. Angola N.Y. (Early 1930's) $70.00


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 12, 2015)

Dave

Does it still have any remnants of this decal on it?


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 12, 2015)

Super Nice Racer!!!!
Love It!!!
Good Luck!


----------



## Dweber (Dec 12, 2015)

Bill, I believe I can see remnants of the decals. Looks like bike was either nickel or chrome plated.


----------



## Dweber (Dec 12, 2015)

Would anyone have any old period 28" special racing tires for the bike? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Prefer direct email: Dweber736@aol.com


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice....


----------



## shoe3 (Dec 12, 2015)

Bicycle is sweet, you can buy a modern, italian racing tire file tread, 700 x 32 they cyclo cross tires for hard surface.


----------



## kccomet (Dec 13, 2015)

great backstory how you found it so close to home. ive seen quite a few special racers but this is only the second frank kramer bike i know about. does anyone else have one here on the cabe or know about others. anyone with stories or information.......thanks


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 13, 2015)

Congrats awesome find and awesome deal! You were destined to find it.


----------

